# Ein String kopieren in einen anderen String



## CanYouHelpMe (25 September 2008)

Ich möchte einen String in einen anderen String kopieren.
Beide Strings haben die gleiche Länge (String[22]).
Habe es auch schon mit einigen Bausteinen versucht doch keinen Erfolg gehabt. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das an stellen kann und mit welcher Funktion.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 September 2008)

hast du es schon mal mit dem SFC 20 (Blockmove) versucht ?
Wenn du den einsetzt, dann mußt du beachten, dass du deinen String hier nicht als String sondern als Datenbereich kopierst. Den Header vom String beim Kopieren nicht vergessen ...


----------



## vladi (25 September 2008)

*String..*

Oder meint er die Strings kopieren im Sinne von "anfügen", wie in C++..
String1 = String1 + String2

V.


----------



## Ralle (25 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> hast du es schon mal mit dem SFC 20 (Blockmove) versucht ?
> Wenn du den einsetzt, dann mußt du beachten, dass du deinen String hier nicht als String sondern als Datenbereich kopierst. Den Header vom String beim Kopieren nicht vergessen ...



Er kann auch den String symbolisch an den SFC antragen, braucht dann keinen Any und keinen Header zu beachten. Auf jrden Fall sollten die Header richtig initialisiert sein (Max. Länge, tatsächliche Länge). Außerdem beachten, Strings kannst du dir nicht im DB und auch nicht als String in der VAT ansehen, dazu am Besten in der VAT die einzelnen Bytes ansehen (z.Bsp. als Zeichen)

Das noch auc der Hilfe zum SFC20:



> Quell- oder Zielparameter (oder beide) dürfen auch vom Datentyp STRING sein. Ist die Quelle ein String, werden maximal nur die aktuell im String enthaltenen Zeichen kopiert. Sind Quelle und Ziel jeweils ein String, wird die aktuelle Länge auf die Anzahl der kopierten Zeichen gesetzt.Falls Sie einen String incl. maximaler und tatsächlicher Länge kopieren wollen, gehen Sie wie folgt vor: Bauen Sie sich die ANY-Pointer, die Sie bei den Parametern SRCBLK und DSTBLK angeben, selbst auf. Verwenden Sie für den Datentyp BYTE.


----------

